# Italian Toscano Cigars



## MichaelH

I just had someone take a few shots of some Italian cigars for my website, and some of them came out great! Here are a few that I liked.


----------



## KINGLISH

Those look yummy!!


----------



## Dom

I always wondered what was the deal w these. like are they flavored, machine made, whats the tobacco?

-Just looked on ur site, any info on the diff lines? are they like diff blends?


----------



## MichaelH

Dom said:


> I always wondered what was the deal w these. like are they flavored, machine made, whats the tobacco?
> 
> -Just looked on ur site, any info on the diff lines? are they like diff blends?


Hi Dom,

Most of the Toscano cigars are my site are very strong. The Toscanello Aroma series and the Garibaldis are a little more mild than most.

Some of the cigars are blends of all Italian tobacco (Extravecchio, Classico), some are a mix of both Italian and American (Antica Riserva), and there are also some (the special Edition cigar: 1492 Anno Domini*) that use completely American tobacco that is imported to Italy to undergo the Toscano's unique construction progress.

The Originale, Originale Selected and a couple others are hand-rolled, while there are some that are machine-made (Toscanello).

The Italian tobacco is a Kentucky strain that was brought over to Italy a long time ago (before the 1800s), and due to the properties of Italian soil, it's taken on characteristics that are really unique. Tobacco used in these cigars is grown in Tuscany and Campania which help to differentiate the flavor even more.

I hope this helped, and if you have any more questions, please ask!

*I just received a small shipment of these, so I'll be running a limited offering soon.


----------



## Rhodent

Hello,

I just bought myself a pack of the Antiquas (cost me $20 for 5, not cheap here) and I'm gonna throw them all away.

It could have been a good cigar, but it REEKS of machine oil. Disgusting.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Do you have the RamRod one? Damn tasty stick.


----------



## Shemp75

Rhodent said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought myself a pack of the Antiquas (cost me $20 for 5, not cheap here) and I'm gonna throw them all away.
> 
> It could have been a good cigar, but it REEKS of machine oil. Disgusting.


HAHA, you funny. nice troll first post.


----------



## OnePyroTec

I have had these before, they were pretty strong in the power, not strong in the flavor...we also smoked the little one in a speed smoke contest at the Land Of Lincoln Herf II...stupid me won the contest.


----------



## Rhodent

Shemp75 said:


> HAHA, you funny. nice troll first post.


Why, because you didn't like what I said?

Anyways, to elaborate: I bought a pack of 5 of those cigars. The package seems to be the same as shown in the picture in the first post. I bought them after doing some research on cigar forums, was looking for decent machine-made (relatively cheap) cigars.

So I was a little surprised, when I opened the pack, to get a flashback from my days in the army - The cigar had a very strong smell that was not of tobacco. I couldn't quite remember what it was, only that it had been very common on military bases. Then I remembered - grease. Seems they are soaked in it.

I did smoke half of one - underneath the overpowering grease smell it actually has some good qualities - burns well (perfect burn, even), excellent draw, not too loose, not too tight, might be even decent tobacco in there. But it was not enjoyable.

So, I dunno.... very disappointed. And I'm also interested to hear what other people have to say about this.

R>


----------



## Shemp75

Rhodent said:


> Why, because you didn't like what I said?


No, cause you just dug up a 2 year old thread when there were a few recent ones ( not 2 years old)



Rhodent said:


> was looking for decent machine-made (relatively cheap) cigars


Really? looking for a cheap machine-made cigar and you pick the Toscano? at $21 for a 5ER?
you do know that you can get premium hand made cigars at that price point?



Rhodent said:


> when I opened the pack, I get a flashback from my days in the army


Any simple review search of this cigar will alert you of its strong aroma.
I suggest you go seek medical help.

Try using the forums properly like introducing yourself first.


----------



## Rhodent

Seems I owe you all an apology. I was mistaken about this cigar.
The smell must be the result of some flavoring added to the tobacco, and it mellowed out considerably after a few days. This cigar is interesting and has some good qualities, however, not for me....


----------



## steinr1

I'm taking a little break from the pipe-side to have one of these fine Italian cigars (more properly, cheroots).

There are flavoured varieties, but the most common are simply fermented Kentucky leaf. I've regularly smoked these for years and never came across any that smelled or tasted of anything part from tobacco, the flavoured ones aside. They have an interesting history. Their origin goes back to a shipment of Kentucky tobacco that accidentally got soaked and, rather than be simply discarded, was made into cheap cigars for local consumption. They were a hit and the fermentation started by the soaking was purposefully reproduced. They've been made that way for almost 200 years.

Dry, strong, highly flavoured, I smoke them cut in two - any more than that and I'd be on my back. Did I mention they were strong? Many different varieties, some hand-made, including the monsterous "Il Moro". I favour the plain ones, but the Cafee ones are lovely. Coffee and hint of vanilla. A splendid way to wake up. Give them a go if you get a chance.


----------



## MichaeldeL

steinr1 said:


> I'm taking a little break from the pipe-side to have one of these fine Italian cigars (more properly, cheroots).
> 
> There are flavoured varieties, but the most common are simply fermented Kentucky leaf. I've regularly smoked these for years and never came across any that smelled or tasted of anything part from tobacco, the flavoured ones aside. They have an interesting history. Their origin goes back to a shipment of Kentucky tobacco that accidentally got soaked and, rather than be simply discarded, was made into cheap cigars for local consumption. They were a hit and the fermentation started by the soaking was purposefully reproduced. They've been made that way for almost 200 years.
> 
> Dry, strong, highly flavoured, I smoke them cut in two - any more than that and I'd be on my back. Did I mention they were strong? Many different varieties, some hand-made, including the monsterous "Il Moro". I favour the plain ones, but the Cafee ones are lovely. Coffee and hint of vanilla. A splendid way to wake up. Give them a go if you get a chance.


Lol really wish I could try "Il Moro"
Recently bought some Toscano Classico and Antico at 30% off. The Antico is pretty strong though, still i'm enjoying it.


----------



## Giak

I smokes Toscano daily cause they are the cheapest decent smoke you can have here in Italy. Many different types, the "Soldati" is the smoother, "Garibaldi" the cheaper, the "Antico" is my favourite, all machine made. For the hand-made I enjoy the "Originale", very strong and smooth. Then there is the bad boy "1492" that was seriosly too strong for me, I wasnt able to finish the smoke. The monstruos "Moro" is something for special occasion, and of course is the best smoke for Toscano's lovers.
By the way consider that those smokes are completely different from "classic" cigars, dont expect to find them similar to some other stick, you simply love or hate them


----------



## steinr1

Still cheap in Italy - good to hear. They are quite expensive in the UK, about 25 Euro for 5 Toscano, not much less for the little Toscanelli. I don't buy them here! I usually stock up when I visit Italy (Milan) or France where they are also quite inexpensive. I'm living off a stock I bought about 2-3 years ago. I need to make and excuse to go again soon with an extra suitcase.

I've never seen the 1492. The Originale or maybe Originale Speciale (they come in a brown "drum" - have no more and can't remember the exact name) are probably my favourite (and the Antico). I've only had Il Moro a few times - spendid, but rare and expensive. And MONSTEROUS!

Enjoy! I am jealous of your easy and regular supply - I have to ration mine now...

Addio, Giacomo


----------



## Giak

steinr1 said:


> Still cheap in Italy - good to hear. They are quite expensive in the UK, about 25 Euro for 5 Toscano, not much less for the little Toscanelli. I don't buy them here! I usually stock up when I visit Italy (Milan) or France where they are also quite inexpensive. I'm living off a stock I bought about 2-3 years ago. I need to make and excuse to go again soon with an extra suitcase.
> 
> I've never seen the 1492. The Originale or maybe Originale Speciale (they come in a brown "drum" - have no more and can't remember the exact name) are probably my favourite (and the Antico). I've only had Il Moro a few times - spendid, but rare and expensive. And MONSTEROUS!
> 
> Enjoy! I am jealous of your easy and regular supply - I have to ration mine now...
> 
> Addio, Giacomo


Yep normally n Antico box of 5 is sold for 9 euro here, that means 10 smokes cause you usually cut a cigar in half. We must also consider that they're smaller then classic corona's or toro's size, so normally an half toscano smoke last from 15 to 30 minutes, depends of course how much you draw.
I still have a Moro at home, aged more then 10 years now, I purchased it for a special occasion that I'm still waiting to happen 
Nice to hear that Toscanos get some love even outside Italy 
Ciao! (you know Addio its not very used, sounds like "we'll never see again" !)


----------



## steinr1

Giak said:


> (you know Addio its not very used, sounds like "we'll never see again" !)


I did not know that. I get most of my Italian from Opera. That makes more sense now!

Ciao! :lol:


----------



## Corban227

Makes me think of pizza lol


----------



## Cheftompkins

I had been looking at getting a pack or two of these, less for the enjoyment of smoking and more for the pride of being Italian in heritage. I was looking around to see if I could find a hand-rolled italian cigar, and found these. After reading the postings here I think I am going to have to find the "Il Moro" and buy a couple.....


----------



## steinr1

Cheftompkins said:


> ...I think I am going to have to find the "Il Moro" and buy a couple.....


Rare and rather pricey. I had difficulty finding them in Italy. Best to start with something else in the range and see if you like the style.


----------



## Cheftompkins

steinr1 said:


> Rare and rather pricey. I had difficulty finding them in Italy. Best to start with something else in the range and see if you like the style.


The rare part is kind of what I am after. I am looking more for the collection/aging than for a regular smoker. I am going to pick up a pack of their hand-rolled originals just to try though.


----------



## MichaeldeL

steinr1 said:


> Rare and rather pricey. I had difficulty finding them in Italy. Best to start with something else in the range and see if you like the style.


Some friends in Italy told me that you need to pre-order the Il Moro in Italy months before they launch it around Christmas time, otherwise there's no way to get them. Yes, it's an expensive cigar but totally worth it. Recently, my wife got in touch with ItalianSmokes .com to ask if they carry the Il Moro because she knew I've been wanting to try it. And surprise surprise... they actually have the 2012, 2013 and 2014 editions! She got me the 2013 Il Moro, that's the year we got married so it's the perfect anniversary gift  I've smoked half of it and man... I love my wife, haha!


----------



## aron323

The unique smoke, then one sure candidate would be a Toscano cigar. There is no real competition to it in the global array of cigars. Furthermore, whether machine-made or hand-rolled, the Toscano - although placed in the middle price range among cigars - is most certainly a premium product in terms of its leaf qualities and degree of hand processing.


----------



## frankD

.

Mike

why are these so expensive compared to De Nobili sticks which i buy for $ .65 to $1 each ?



frankD


----------

